# Conformation crit please!!



## Baylen Jaxs (Jun 25, 2011)

Okay, I wont say the breeds, I'll let you guess those. But I have conformation shots of 3 horses. 


First horse will have 3 pictures. I had back end pictures of the legs....But my other computer is broken right now and I can only upload them from there. 

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...744949580_100000317696689_750853_627799_n.jpg

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...748282913_100000317696689_750854_704603_n.jpg

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...84953586_100000317696689_750531_7280971_n.jpg

Second set of pictures to crit will have 4. I didn't take these pictures, her back legs are standing a little far apart, but she doesn't really stand like that anymore.


http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...48298273_100000317696689_749677_4425526_n.jpg

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...51631606_100000317696689_749678_7610145_n.jpg

http://hphotos-sea1.fbcdn.net/hphot...54964939_100000317696689_749679_7411042_n.jpg

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...44964660_100000317696689_749688_3494055_n.jpg


Third set will have 4 pictures as well.


Welcome to Flickr!

Welcome to Flickr!

Welcome to Flickr!

Welcome to Flickr!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

First horse, Long in the back. Nice low hocks. Looks like photos were taken above the horse making legs look short. Not a bad horse over all.. but I do not like a long back. Handler should NEVER handle horses in Flip Flops!!!! 

Second horse looks like a useful sort but it is hard to tell (small photos). Looks rump high and rump high horses are hard to collect and get working off their hind quarters. 

Third horse photos won't come up.


----------



## Baylen Jaxs (Jun 25, 2011)

Elana said:


> First horse, Long in the back. Nice low hocks. Looks like photos were taken above the horse making legs look short. Not a bad horse over all.. but I do not like a long back. Handler should NEVER handle horses in Flip Flops!!!!
> 
> Second horse looks like a useful sort but it is hard to tell (small photos). Looks rump high and rump high horses are hard to collect and get working off their hind quarters.
> 
> Third horse photos won't come up.



The first horse is short lol. She's 14.2 hands. That little girl is only 9.....She wouldn't put her boots on, as I told her too. Second one...I know I couldn't get the pictures any bigger for some reason. Third flickr was retarded and made itself all new from the last time I was on it :/..


I'll post some new ones for the second one to see if you can get a better view.


----------



## Baylen Jaxs (Jun 25, 2011)

Baylen Jaxs said:


> Okay, I wont say the breeds, I'll let you guess those. But I have conformation shots of 3 horses.
> 
> 
> First horse will have 3 pictures. I had back end pictures of the legs....But my other computer is broken right now and I can only upload them from there.
> ...


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

These your horses? They horses you are going to buy? 

I think there is a rule here about horses up for critique needing to be yours or ones you are looking at to buy.


----------



## Baylen Jaxs (Jun 25, 2011)

These your horses? They horses you are going to buy? 

I think there is a rule here about horses up for critique needing to be yours or ones you are looking at to buy.




......No the dark bay and chestnut I have owned for almost 2 years. I have known the gelding I had posted but you couldn't see for almost 2 years. I ride him when ever I want. These are my horses lol.


----------



## Baylen Jaxs (Jun 25, 2011)

Elana said:


> These your horses? They horses you are going to buy?
> 
> I think there is a rule here about horses up for critique needing to be yours or ones you are looking at to buy.




......No the dark bay and chestnut I have owned for almost 2 years. I have known the gelding I had posted but you couldn't see for almost 2 years. I ride him when ever I want. These are my horses lol.


----------

